# Adequan



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Been usung adequan for about 1 1/2 yrs now for my older displastic dog. Went online last night to order up some more and searched all the major pet supply houses and everybody says out of stock. Any body know any smaller suppliers that might have some in stock. I'm injecting a 2 ml dose monthly and it works well. Don't want him to get back into the pain he had before adequan. Bud


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Are you using the Equine solution? I have had no trouble buying for both dogs and horses thru my vet. it does require an Rx.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Equine Adequan has been in short supply for 2-3 months, the manufacturer Luiptold says it will be available for shipping sometime this month, not sure about the canine version which seems to be in good supply. The pet supply retailers are the last ones to get products in short supply.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Boy I sure would appreciate knowing where the canine version is in good supply....can't find it anywhere. My 16+ year old golden has been on it for quite some time, and it makes a huge difference. I have about 4 weeks left (she gets it once a week). Any leads on where to find some would be greatly appreciated. My vet is out, too, and is using the generic which is not chemically equivalent, and doesn't work for my dog.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

You could try Smartpak. They have canine adequan on their site. I get my horse's supplements from them and their customer service is top notch. They have a good canine selection too. 
I don't have their address off the top of my head, but a google search will bring it up. 
Marcy


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

hotel4dogs said:


> Boy I sure would appreciate knowing where the canine version is in good supply....can't find it anywhere. My 16+ year old golden has been on it for quite some time, and it makes a huge difference. I have about 4 weeks left (she gets it once a week). Any leads on where to find some would be greatly appreciated. My vet is out, too, and is using the generic which is not chemically equivalent, and doesn't work for my dog.


I will check again, asked office manager this AM if our Adequan supply was good and she said yes and was unaware of a supply problem. Spouse's horse is on it and we have been out for more than 2 months but did get an order acknowledgement from a supplier of Equine but no shipping date. My inquiries to Luitpold indicated it would be available end of May.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Just ordered 2 vial of the canine product today, no backorder mentioned. We will see.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Im unaware if there is a supply problem.... i have a few of the 7 dose boxed that I purchased a few months ago for the horses and the dogs.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Nate, where did you order yours from? Also, is there any difference in canine and equian adequan? talked with both novartis and luitpold today and neither can give me a shipping date, and are out of stock. petmeds says they have been out for about 2 weeks of canine. all the other suppliers say they are out also, not being a vet, can just go to retail outlets, still waiting for a call back from my vet to see if he has any in stock. i will google smartpak and try them.... thanks all....Bud


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

The rep at smartpak told me they were out and Novartis told them expect shipping about July 24th... Bud


----------



## terrax (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried Cartrophen Vet ( pentosan polysulphate sodium ) injectable?
Similar to adequan and in some cases worked when adequan did not and vice versa. Used to use it in our clinic.
Available in Canada, not sure about the US or the cost now days.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Haven't found it anywhere, looked for a while this afternoon. News release from Luitpold (sp?) says late July. 
Someone did round up a 5 ml vial for me, so my old girl is good for about 10 weeks now. Hopefully it will be back on the market by then.
EdA, wanna ship some here? I'll have my vet phone in a script  .

edit to add....I've been told it only stays in the body about 4 days. That's why the holistic/acupuncture vets typically recommend at least weekly dosing for older dogs.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Bud Bass said:


> Also, is there any difference in canine and equian adequan?


This is what I learned the last time I spoke to the manufacturer- The difference between the equine and the canine Adequan is that the equine is meant to be a single dose vial whereas the canine is a multi-dose vial and therefore, contains preservatives. Otherwise, strength and so forth is apparently exactly the same, as is cost per CC (ml).


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of this going on right now. FDA is cracking down on stuff and lots of companies upgrading.

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...d/Article/detail/814439?contextCategoryId=378

Sue Puff


----------



## forhair (Feb 4, 2013)

About one year ago Lidocaine with epinephrine for local anesthesia became in short supply. It turned out that most of the supply was going to Arab countries. We all know where the bullets are going these days. While i have no idea where the Adequan is going, we have found that our horses show no response prior to a show. They do significantly show a positive response to Previcox. One would assume that an anti-inflamatory would control pain. While FDA approved Adequan, the benefit pathway for a polysulfated glycosaminoglycan is less clear. On the other hand, we know how and why COX 2 inhibitors do work. Correct me if I'm wrong, but humans with arthritis have no prescription medication containing glycosaminoglycans. Other studies show no benefit from glycosamininoglycans. There are certain risks from COX 2 inhibitors, but they are proven workers and they are more affordable. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if it is approved for dogs, but when there was a shortage a few years back, several barrel racers swapped their horses to IchOn and never switched back. It is similar in molecular make up if I recall correctly. Others use Aceytl D Glucosamine , Pentodan and ChondroProtec with good results in the horse world. I don't know how this translates to dogs but maybe a few options if Adequan can't be found


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone located a supply of Adequan? The latest from the manufacturer's website says they are estimating first quarter 2014 before it's back on the market (http://www.adequan.com/pdf/AHD011_Adequan_PR6-27_FINALVERSION.pdf). I sure don't want my old girl to have to do without it.


----------



## laurelwood (Dec 1, 2011)

We've used Ichon for years now with horses with identical results. It was developed by the vets at Rood & Riddle, one of the top equine hospitals in the country, and is the exact substance and molecular weight as Adequan, even packaged exactly the same.
I was told by my vets that the only difference between Equine Adequan and Canine Adequan (other than the price) is that the canine 5ml bottle is considered a multi-dose bottle so it has an added preservative. If you use new needles for each draw and keep refrigerated between doses, both the Equine adequan and Ichon are fine for dogs


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I know a lot of people have going over to Ichon because it's less expensive than adequan.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have info on how to purchase Ichon?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

http://www.heartlandvetsupply.com/p-3613-ichon-100mgml.aspx?gclid=COTws5rHo7gCFShp7Aod2woAyA


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

suepuff said:


> Do you have info on how to purchase Ichon?


Allievet.com out of Florida seems to have reasonable prices.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> Allievet.com out of Florida seems to have reasonable prices.


They also have Adequan (equine) in stock at the moment


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

the only one I can find that they have is the intra-articular version, which I know nothing about. Anyone know what makes it different from the others? (all of which they are out of)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The intra articular is 250 mg PSGAG per ml. The injectable is 100 mg PSGAG per ml


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. So you could, in theory, just reduce the dose?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks. So you could, in theory, just reduce the dose?


Yes, 2 mg/lb is the standard dose so 1cc/50 lbs injectable and 1cc/125 lbs for the intra-articular. The only question might be how irritating the IA might be if given SQ or IM


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
I was able to find 7 of the 5ml vials of the injectable, so we're good for 35 weeks now. If she's still alive (16 years, 4 months old this week!) hopefully it will be back in production by then.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Good news! Just got an email from Luitpold that said it started hitting vets last Friday. I was able to purchase some online, even though my local vet has not yet received it!

Edit to Update: KV has it but not much. They are limiting customers to one of the seven pack of 5 ML vials right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

GREAT news! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Luitpold is of no help at all unless they are talking to a vet. Anybody know who has adequan in stock for shipment. KV is now out again. I need the canine, can i use the equain in place of canine? Whats the difference? Thank you, Bud


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Fosters and Smith appears to have it in stock.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Allivet has some, according to an email I got today.

Equine and canine are the same stuff, but equine may be 250 MG/ML instead of 100, so you would have to adjust the dosage.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

The equine intramuscular is identical to the canine version. The equine intraarterial (sp?) version is the 250 mg/ml.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

The equine version has no preservative, the canine version does and is a multi use bottle. If you can be sterile each time you pull out of the Equine bottle....

Sue Puff


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I've used the big bottle of equine version for several years without a problem. I do, however, store it in the fridge, although Luitpold told me there is no partciular need to do so since it does have alcohol in there as a preservative.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. Yes, I was able to order some from Foster and Smith. My vet had to renew my perscription, but that was not a problem. However, he called me and we had a interesting discussion about Adequan. 

When he first perscribed it for Scout, we started out with twice a week 2 ml injections for about a month. Then backed off to one injection every few weeks. Instructions call for use twice a week. My vet is telling me there is no evidance that adequan stays in the dogs system for more then just a few days. That for it to work, we need to inject much more often then what he told me when we first started out. Its difficult to figure for a layman like me, it has worked for our dog for a couple years now using it as a maintance supplement on a monthly basis. It has made a remarkable improvement to Scouts quality of life in his later years living with hip displaysia, but according to the "experts" it does no good and leaves the system after only a few days. He suggests we might just hold onto it and admister it on "bad days" when he is showing more then normal discomfort, but left it with us to decide and asked to be kept informed on how it is working. Just wanted to post these comments and see what the RTF "experts" that use adequan had to say. FYI, we also give him novox, cosaquin, vitimen e, and free form snip tips on a daily basis. Bud


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had 2 different vets, one integrative and one rehabilitation, tell me that it stays in their system for about 4 days, and you need to inject it a minimum of once a week, and preferably twice.
The way it was explained to me, that dose is for dogs with diagnosed problems like arthritis. For people who are using it prophylactically, you can use it much less often.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Sinner gets sub-q adequan injections every 3 weeks. I anticipate increasing the frequency. I do not want to wait for my dog to have a "bad day"...instead, I want to do my best to prevent them.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

jeff t. said:


> Sinner gets sub-q adequan injections every 3 weeks. I anticipate increasing the frequency. I do not want to wait for my dog to have a "bad day"...instead, I want to do my best to prevent them.


Jeff I was doing every 3 weeks and changed to every 2 weeks a few months back and I'm really happy I did, big difference.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Brandoned said:


> Jeff I was doing every 3 weeks and changed to every 2 weeks a few months back and I'm really happy I did, big difference.


Yep, it takes what it takes. Glad it is working for your dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I only wait for 1 "bad day" so that I know the proper time frame. If my girl has a bad day at the 2 week mark, we will go to 10 days from then on. If she next has a bad day at 10 days, we will go to 7 days from that point forward. And so on.



jeff t. said:


> Sinner gets sub-q adequan injections every 3 weeks. I anticipate increasing the frequency. I do not want to wait for my dog to have a "bad day"...instead, I want to do my best to prevent them.


----------

